

China Tries to Solve its Brand X Blues - theoneill
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/12/business/worldbusiness/12nocera.html?ex=1365652800&en=1f531ca2e1f4d6cf&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
chaostheory
The problem, which is really apparent in the article - the shoe's logo (Nike
ripoff) and the company's slogan (Adidas ripoff), is that after years of
repression Chinese society just lacks creativity. You just cannot have a
totalitarian government and a society that is free to innovate and create new
things

Another good example is Singapore. Sure you can walk alone at 3am and not even
be in the slightest bit of danger... but with all the censorship you have
graduate students who do not know how to have sex. This is not a joke - it was
prominent problem 8 years ago. They just went around the problem by heavily
promoting immigration

------
trevelyan
The only story here is that the New York Times believes the United States can
compete in China better than major domestic manufacturers by leveraging some
illusionary strength in "branding". Huh?

How about a reality check: Nike and Li-ning are in fundamentally different
markets. If the COO of Li-ning thinks that branding gives them maybe a 10%
boost in sales he probably knows what he is talking about. As far as growth
opportunities go, I'd much rather be in Li-ning's position in China than
Nike's.

~~~
chaostheory
given Nike's market share and public perception even in China, I don't think
the strength of branding is "illusionary"

